# Muffler red hot and Evan the smoke is a little red



## b_antle (Dec 31, 2021)

I installed a new carburetor and I rejected it to a .92. It’s a hs 928 

since doing this it seems to work fine but I noticed the muffler red and see a little flame coming from it… any ideas? Would it just be running to lean?


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Check the exhaust valve clearance. Likely too lean. What kind of gas are you using.


----------



## b_antle (Dec 31, 2021)

just regular gas… if it’s running to lean would I just adjust the pilot screw counterclockwise 1/4 turn and try that?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

what was old jet? what is your elevation? and I assume this wasnt happening before/ what did the plug look like before? and after?


----------



## b_antle (Dec 31, 2021)

Not sure what the old jet was cuz I changed the carburetor and put a .92 in…. I did not check the plug…. Elevation is bout 500 ft


----------



## b_antle (Dec 31, 2021)

But I do believe hs928 carburator is standard .90 get


----------



## RickCoMatic (Dec 29, 2020)

The lean condition you have causing that much heat will destroy that engine!
Before too long an explosive mixture that hot will weld a hole through the top of a piston.


----------



## groomerz (Feb 7, 2015)

R you guys sure it’s lean. Wouldn’t it be backfiring if top lean. And he says smoking 
Sounds rich

I once left my generator running at half choke and it caused the muffler to glow cherry red from the extra fuel burning in the muffler. Turned choke off and it cooled down

If in fact it is lean giving it a little choke would richen it up and confirm that it is lean. 

Pull the plug and read it pics please 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

If too rich it could be burning gas in the muffler and I believe it would be popping... Are you getting any popping noises from the exhaust? Don't discount the possibility of a tight exhaust valve. Yes, look at the plug before you do anything else. What RPM are you running with full throttle?


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Triple dittos on letting us see the plug... it will speak volumes.

A rich engine can spit fire but will usually run cooler/soot up, while going too lean will cook it fairly quickly. Fuel mixture has a much greater effect on engine temperatures than most people realize.


----------



## b_antle (Dec 31, 2021)

how do I check the exhaust value issue?
is it possible the choke is still engaged? 
I have noticed I don’t need to choke the unit to start it


----------



## b_antle (Dec 31, 2021)

I also seen posts that possible air leak? because I changed the carburator


----------



## b_antle (Dec 31, 2021)

There do be one little backfire when shut the engine off


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Needs thinking on these things but that plug is definitely running rich... for some reason. I'm also noticing that the compression ring appears to never have been seated/plug torqued correctly (too loose), as it is un-squished and corroded on what should be the sealing surface to the head. That can also cause poor hat transfer between the plug and the head, possibly causing the plug to run too cool.

First I think I'd try a new plug and see what happens.

Running lean and it'd be whiter than the falling snow.

[Right-click image and open in a new window to see better.]


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

The only thing I've ever seen cause a glowing muffler is a leaking exhaust valve.

Too rich is an issue with catalytic converters glowing but snowblowers do not have them. At least not yet.

Regardless of the sparkplug and everything else the first thing id be doing is checking the valve clearance before starting it again.


----------



## groomerz (Feb 7, 2015)

That is definitely sooty and rich


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## groomerz (Feb 7, 2015)

On those Honda’s Isn’t choke lever part of the black plastic air inlet assembly 

Possible when you installed it after installing the carb you didn’t align choke on carb with the choke lever 

I’d check that as it sounds like you have half choke


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

groomerz said:


> R you guys sure it’s lean. Wouldn’t it be backfiring if top lean. And he says smoking
> Sounds rich
> 
> I once left my generator running at half choke and it caused the muffler to glow cherry red from the extra fuel burning in the muffler. Turned choke off and it cooled down
> ...


plus 1


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

b_antle said:


> View attachment 186944
> 
> 
> how do I check the exhaust value issue?
> ...


BINGO


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Since you just installed a new carb I would check all of the followling 1st.

Compare the old carb to the new one. Make sure the throat diameter is the same. Also compare other features noting differences.
Check there are no air leaks. All gaskets are good and tight
Check the linkage for the choke it set up correctly. make sure it opens fully.
Make sure you have the correct plug including heat range. You may want to scrap that old one.
If all of the above is are good and still running rich then you may need to install a smaller main jet.

Plenty of good videos on how to adjust the valves on an OHV engine. Watch a few and then inspect the clearance with a good set of feeler gauges. Make sure the engine is cold when you do this. Make sure there is no play in the valve guides.


----------



## b_antle (Dec 31, 2021)

Thanks everyone for the help and suggestions....greatly apprecited... it was the choke...the choke at minimum was always half on....so i put a new spark plug and ran it for a half hour and the muffler did not get red at all.....


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Glad you got it sorted out and thanks for letting us know what the issue was.


----------



## RickCoMatic (Dec 29, 2020)

Have someone assigned Fire Watch!
If the muffler' glowing and the exhaust looks like you're still running your afterburners after the cat-launch, ... 
You are killing it.
Commence carb work.
(With critical lean showing on parts not intended to glow)

Jetting, air leak, gasket, o-ring


----------



## RickCoMatic (Dec 29, 2020)

Secure the Watch.

Smoking Lamp is lighted in all spaces.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

well extinguish it.


----------



## Trailcat (Dec 21, 2021)

b_antle said:


> I also seen posts that possible air leak? because I changed the carburator


Correct, a bad gasket can introduce air and create a lean condition.


----------

